# Nfn now



## NewYork (Mar 22, 2014)

QUESTION Anyone doing work,with NFN NOW,any information with how they pay, success stories,concerns, or not ? What is the difference if any between NFN Now and just NFN.Thank you in advance


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

NFN Now pays less I believe...They really suck when sending back orders...No website or server, just old fashioned zip files. Plan on spending lots of time creating zip files and then separating everything into different files...Also they don't take no for an answer, I guess that's why I don't have much work anymore from them...According to them you HAVE to take all work given, no matter the pay...


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

adorler said:


> NFN Now pays less I believe...They really suck when sending back orders...No website or server, just old fashioned zip files. Plan on spending lots of time creating zip files and then separating everything into different files...Also they don't take no for an answer, I guess that's why I don't have much work anymore from them...According to them you HAVE to take all work given, no matter the pay...


I really get a kick out of it when a client tries to tell me that.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Is that different than NFN?


----------



## adorler (Feb 24, 2013)

just a side company of NFN...Same people, less money


----------



## lakeshore67 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Google NFN NOW LLC reviews*

Not a lot to be confused about here google them there is a lot of bad stuff on them big red flags!!!!:lol:


----------



## juan23 (Feb 22, 2013)

*The good the bad and the ugly.*

The good: Last year their accounting got their act together and began processing payments on time. Pricing isn't the worst.

The bad: Because of their constant turnover of employees it was maddening to deal with them. If you don't "make nice" with the accounting department your pay can be very late. They alter all the work order numbers in processing, this makes it almost impossible to reconcile with your own bookkeeping. 

The ugly: No consistency. One day you are the primary vendor with demands to take a huge territory, the next day you are a secondary with work only in outlying areas. The day after that, all work is jobbed out to an out-of-state sub that will hire you at a 25% cut in pay. A few days later you are back as the primary. A few days later a new VP will decide to carve up states into unmanageable areas. It seemed that they could not tolerate the idea of a vendor having a profitable area. If they feel you are doing well they will cut you back. The idea being that you'll do a better job if you are hungry for the work. 

NFN is the reason we finally walked away from this industry. Life is a roller-coaster enough without their help.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Is that different than NFN?


This is more typical Layering by NAMFS members...

If I'm not mistaken NFN owes about 6 million and can't pay...


----------



## Smaug (Dec 16, 2014)

*Nfn*

I have worked for them, was forced to write off thousands. PM me for details.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Smaug said:


> I have worked for them, was forced to write off thousands. PM me for details.


Go ahead and post the details here if you want, I'm sure many would be interested.


----------



## n8usgrate (Dec 5, 2014)

Smaug - yes please do! I just started with them. Said they had "lots of work in my area" had me do a job before my hire packet even came in the mail. job was 143 miles out of my area and haven't heard from them since.


----------

